# Anyone Getting Dolphin Grey Soon?



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

I'm giving serious thought to changing my order to Dolphin Grey from Brilliant Red. Is anyone taking delivery of a TT2 in this colour any time soon?

I've only seen one rather small photo in this colour. I'm particularly keen to see dolphin grey with magma red leather! :roll:


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

ooh ooh me too me too  really want to see that combo!!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Not getting one soon, but ordered a Dolphin Grey today.

Saw an S4 in the showroom in Dolphin and loved it. Think it would look gorgeous too with the red leather (but I've not got the bottle to do it myself)


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

senwar said:


> Think it would look gorgeous too with the red leather (but I've not got the bottle to do it myself)


I'm not sure I'm brave enough for red leather either, I may stick to black. But the silver demo car I sat in had red leather and did look mighty fine!


----------



## JonnyBoy (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll be taking delivery of my Dolphin Grey 3.2Q with red leather on Thursday (that's if DSG Auto Finance can get the cheque to the dealer in time!!), also with extended leather pack... will post pics.

I've already been to see it, and it's stunning... particularly due to the high contrast between colours. I used to have new-model A3 in black with red leather, and the combo works well; however black is a pain in the butt to keep looking good. I chose Dolphin Grey as it was the closest to black, but without the drawbacks.

Btw, the black/Red-leather A3 sold within a week on Autotrader with a lady travelling 300 miles with a bankers draft made out for the asking price... because that was the combo she wanted and couldn't find one anywhere. So there's an argument for niche combo's!!!!


----------



## mst33594 (Jul 6, 2006)

I get mine last week september so will post then


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

JonnyBoy said:


> I'll be taking delivery of my Dolphin Grey 3.2Q with red leather on Thursday (that's if DSG Auto Finance can get the cheque to the dealer in time!!), also with extended leather pack... will post pics.
> 
> I've already been to see it, and it's stunning... particularly due to the high contrast between colours. I used to have new-model A3 in black with red leather, and the combo works well; however black is a pain in the butt to keep looking good. I chose Dolphin Grey as it was the closest to black, but without the drawbacks.
> 
> Btw, the black/Red-leather A3 sold within a week on Autotrader with a lady travelling 300 miles with a bankers draft made out for the asking price... because that was the combo she wanted and couldn't find one anywhere. So there's an argument for niche combo's!!!!


Jonnyboy did you get your car today?!! How long until we see the pics?! I can't wait to see some decent Dolphin Grey pictures! :wink:


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

JonnyBoy said:


> I'll be taking delivery of my Dolphin Grey 3.2Q with red leather on Thursday (that's if DSG Auto Finance can get the cheque to the dealer in time!!), also with extended leather pack... will post pics.
> 
> I've already been to see it, and it's stunning... particularly due to the high contrast between colours. I used to have new-model A3 in black with red leather, and the combo works well; however black is a pain in the butt to keep looking good. I chose Dolphin Grey as it was the closest to black, but without the drawbacks.
> 
> Btw, the black/Red-leather A3 sold within a week on Autotrader with a lady travelling 300 miles with a bankers draft made out for the asking price... because that was the combo she wanted and couldn't find one anywhere. So there's an argument for niche combo's!!!!


Jonnyboy did you get your car today?!! How long until we see the pics?! I can't wait to see some decent Dolphin Grey pictures! :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

senwar said:


> Saw an S4 in the showroom in Dolphin and loved it. Think it would look gorgeous too with the red leather (but I've not got the bottle to do it myself)


Tested the new TT today. Spoke to the dealer who had a Dolphin with Red, he said it was stunning and possibly one of the best colour combinations to go for.


----------



## Luke_tt (May 31, 2006)

I went to the dealership to see what they had in that i could look at. Changed my order from condor to dolphon. Should arrive in 5 weeks.

Appologies to anybody who has ordered Condor, it's a nice colour, just not the grey I was hoping for.

L.


----------



## JonnyBoy (Sep 18, 2006)

....I'm loving it!!


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

That is a simply stunning combo! You must be very happy!!!!!    Your photos have confirmed that I am ordering Dolphin Grey! Dolphin beats Condor hands down IMHO!

The red leather looks the business with Dolphin but I'm probably going to go for black myself.


----------



## JonnyBoy (Sep 18, 2006)

...although I managed to get 110 miles out a full tank yesterday... hmmmm. Performance-wise, it held its it own vs. a friends 650 upto an [undisclosed  ] speed, after which the benefit of 5ltrs of muscle gave the 650 the advantage.

Achieved 33mpg on the motorway @ 70mph set on cruise control... zzzzzzz.

Experience so far: great; superb: it looks great, sounds great, and is rock solid on the Wye Valley road. ESP and Quattro were thoroughly tested on this road last night, and thank god for them as any natural talent that I may have had was [possibly] exceeded a number of times!!!

There are only a couple of problems so far. Firstly, the spoiler came loose this morning which was easily fixed with the tightening of a couple of bolts, and secondly the bluetooth phone connection is temperamental to say the least. The phone and car pair ok, unploads the address book etc to the car, but then during a call the call will swap between phone handset and car kit every couple of minutes... it's bl&&dy annoying! This particular phone works fine on other bluetooth car systems, specifically the BMW system.

Don't bother trying to save numbers using the voice-controlled address book... I'm not sure what far-flung lilt it's been set to recognise, but it ain't hampshire English.

2 kids (2 + 4yrs) fit in the back ok, although I'm not yet sure whether the 4yr old actually requires a booster seat in the TT as the rear seats are Group III rated child seats (which I understand accomodates kids 25kg plus).


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Very nice, Combo looks great.


----------



## JonnyBoy (Sep 18, 2006)

Black/Red... yup, a great combo. I saw a black TT2 on the road today and it does look good... classy but menacing!

I've had the black/red combo on a recent A3 sport and, I have to say, it's my favourite colour combination; however black requires regular pampering to keep it looking stunning (if you're on the m-way daily like myself). For that reason I chose to go with Dolphin. I'm expecting the colour to carry a good week's worth of winter road-grime without looking like a two-tone everton mint.... and the colour isn't close to the ubiquitous BMW/Audi/VW/Vauhall/TT! et al. silver.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

black/red combo is great.

Had it on my Z4. Though wasn't as quick to sell as your A3!! And definately isn't easy to keep clean!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Fantastic looking car JonnyBoy 8)

Easily the best combo I've seen. I said at the Press launch that this would be my choice (if I were buying one  )

Just checking, is that Magma red? it looks brighter than the red interiored one I drove.


----------



## Luke_tt (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pictures Johnny!

The Dolphon looks as good as I had hoped. In fact, it looks better on a (relatively) small car like the TT than it does on other large audis.

I can't believe you've had a problem with the spoiler!  
Do you have any problems with the seat bolsters at all?

Great photos, it's made me feel like I did the right thing changing from Condor. 

L.


----------



## AU-297 (Feb 6, 2005)

WOW... If available... that's what I'm getting here in the states!!!


----------



## JonnyBoy (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes, that's the magma red NaughTTy... although it doesn't appear as bright in the flesh :? and the camera's calibrated.

I settled on the combination back in March and was more than a little concerned when the first press pics came through of the magma red, as they looked similarly garish, almost the shade of tarty lipstick!, but in real life they look well balanced and... normal?!?

Luke,
Problems with the bolsters?... that old chestnut... and in a nutshell, yes. I've put 300 miles on it, got in and out about 20 times and now I'm following the progress of number of large creases (see below)


















....they're only on the door side bolsters, so clearly a result of getting in and out of the seat; however, considering the low-level and depth of the seats it's inevitable the bolsters will take a fair amount of abrasion and movement.

The only remedy that I can think of at the moment is to weld the doors shut and enter in the style of the Dukes of Hazzard.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

JonnyBoy your car looks fanbloodytastic - Dolphin all the way and I'm now seriuously considering the Red leather rather than light grey (with white carpet!!!)


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

fantastic looking car  dolphin grey with magma is the way to go!!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Great car jonnyboy !! Congratiolations


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

jonnyboy could you please make another picture from your car at the front, i want to see how this colours looks. Thx

Maybe i'm going for the dolphin grey also


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Luke_tt said:


> I went to the dealership to see what they had in that i could look at. Changed my order from condor to dolphon. Should arrive in 5 weeks.
> 
> Appologies to anybody who has ordered Condor, it's a nice colour, just not the grey I was hoping for.
> 
> L.


You will be very lucky - Orders go confirmed 4 weeks before build and cant be changed once that happens. Thus if you managed to change the order the car is more than 4 weeks off build. The car then takes between 2-3 weeks before you get the keys (Shipping and PDI). Dont let the dealers foul you. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

JonnyBoy said:


> ...secondly the bluetooth phone connection is temperamental to say the least. The phone and car pair ok, unploads the address book etc to the car, but then during a call the call will swap between phone handset and car kit every couple of minutes... it's bl&&dy annoying! This particular phone works fine on other bluetooth car systems, specifically the BMW system.
> 
> Don't bother trying to save numbers using the voice-controlled address book... I'm not sure what far-flung lilt it's been set to recognise, but it ain't hampshire English.


I have the same problem and would say to anyone thinking about it don't bother with this option at all! Once the phone flips from blue-tooth to handset the only way Ive found to get them to talk again is to stop the car, turn off the engine and wait 20secs before turning it back on.

Even worse my system crashed last night and now the radio is stuck in phone mode and no matter what you do it wont end. I now have no radio to listen to :evil:

Fuse will have to be removed to clear the problem.


----------



## JonnyBoy (Sep 18, 2006)

Here you go Rebel...


----------



## steve_b (Aug 4, 2006)

thats done it ...........I'm changing my order from "safe" silver to dolphin.....it looks simply awesome.

thanks for the photos JonnyBoy - I've been waiting to see decent photos of dolphin.

I guess I'll have to consult the wife first though - she really liked the condor grey demonstrator but I was very indifferent about it. Just need to tune into the female psyche and think of the right strategy.................


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

How are you finding the STronic JonnyBoy?


----------



## JonnyBoy (Sep 18, 2006)

....this is my first automatic car, so I've only a few drives in friends cars to compare it to, but it's smooth.... very smooth. There isn't the slight jerk that I've experienced in a BMW650... it's pure luxury in my mind.

Similar smoothness of change in Sport mode, and the paddles come in handy for engine braking.

There was one weird moment, while accelerating out of a hairpin bend which was approached at speed in S mode with heavy braking before entering the bend, when it dropped far too many gears for my liking. I needed the lower-mid range torque on exit but instead I found it well over redline on a low, ineffective, gear for that speed. Foot off pedal and a quick stamp back down brought it back to sense.

It was a rather hairy experience on reflection, and i'm sure I'd exceeded natural ability upto that point....

Maybe the car did know better at the time, but the only reason that I can suggest is that it was either assisting ESG/ABS/whatever with engine-braking during the bend, or it has something to do with the haldex system.


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

Do you miss having a clutch. I'm 75% in the STronic camp (as per my car on order), but 25% of me thinks i'm going to miss the total control of manual and clutch :? Mind you, driving around in London i'll definately favour the STronic box (and when stuck on the M1 in traffic)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

thx jonnyboy, looks great !


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

bw64402 said:


> Do you miss having a clutch. I'm 75% in the STronic camp (as per my car on order), but 25% of me thinks i'm going to miss the total control of manual and clutch :? Mind you, driving around in London i'll definately favour the STronic box (and when stuck on the M1 in traffic)


C'mon mate, I had the same feeling as you, but you know how much time we usually spend stuck in traffic in London... Not having to operate the clutch will really improve my journeys.

Also, S-tronic is so quick, smooth and precise on gearchanges when operated manually that you will learn to love it...


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

I guess i just need to test one (having only ever tested the BMW system in a Z4). Don't want to test drive a TT though as i want my first journey to be the day i pick it up


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

bw64402 said:


> I guess i just need to test one (having only ever tested the BMW system in a Z4). Don't want to test drive a TT though as i want my first journey to be the day i pick it up


I have driven one for roughly 1 hour and know that it will be a shock when I get my car, but I decided to give it a go anyway. If I don't like it, I don't order it on my next car.


----------



## neilholmes50 (Jul 15, 2006)

I have had manual cars for the majority of my life but at the moment i have 2 old BMW 7 series auto's. It's ideal for pottering around town or for hitting the sports mode button and flooring the pedal to get all 220 hp going for me when i want to have some fun.

I have gone down the s-tronic version for a couple of reasons:

I have heard some people say that the old manual gearbox was clunky.

I dont mind the idea of driving a car that can change gears for me one minute or change them myself the next

I enjoy new technology and think it will not be a hinderance come resale time

I will only keep this one for 12 months before i sell and get another one. If i haven't enjoyed the s-tronic i will just get short shift on my next one


----------



## danieltt (Oct 23, 2006)

Im loving the Pics of Dolphin Grey with red. Im so glad i changed my order from Black/black now. Looks Simply Stunning. 3-4 weeks and it will hopefully arrive.
Thank for the pics Guys


----------

